# Throwing up White Foam, HELP!



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

It started with Balls... he threw up bits of dog food. He usually eats super fast and chokes on it and throws up so I didn't think too much of it. Then later I found a white foamy substance, but I didn't know where it came from. I cleaned it up real fast so no one would try to eat it. 

Then it happened to Tipsy about 4 days later at night... same throwing up followed by white foam throw up. He seemed very energetic, playful, and alert. It was night time so I figured I would wait to see how he is doing in the morning. He woke up, ate, drank, and ran around the house like normal so I didn't think much of it.

Now it happened again tonight with Bunnie AND Tipsy. It took until now for me to link the incident with Balls with them. Is it something they caught? Balls seem fine and no throwing up at all. I have been letting them outside a lot more. I heard that dogs will do that if they eat grass, but I see no green substances. I'm so terrified and feel so stupid for not catching this earlier. I am just so upset with myself. *sigh* It seems this is sporadic, and there seems to be no patterns so maybe they did consume something their stomachs can't handle. 

I saved the throw up and the white foam throw up on a slide in a zip lock bag. Tomorrow all 3 are going to the vet. Please let me know if you know or have been through something like this. Thanks...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I may be wrong but it seems like bile. Which happens when they get upset tummies. I think it is a wise thing to take them to the vet in the morning. One doing it would not bother me but all three just does not seem right. Are they acting OK otherwise? 

You said that the one gobbles his food down real fast. Are they all doing that? I wander if you could get them to slow down and actually chew the food if that would help? 

Sorry I am not much help.

I hope the boys will be back to normal before you know it.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

They all are acting normal... eating, drinking, and following me around. Bunnie just does not want to go outside anymore. 

Balls is the one who is obsessed with food. He will eat really fast only if another dog is around when he's trying to eat. I feed him separately, so he doesn't do this very often. Thanks for your concern.

I'm about to take them to the vet in a few hours.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Bile is normally yellow, is it white or yellow? Sometimes when they're nauseous and/or about to throw up, their mouths will start to foam and get wet (I have seen this in the car with Maya). If they are acting fine otherwise, hopefully it is just a small virus or something that will pass. Normally we can feel their tummies to see if they're warm, and that accompanied by throw up may mean they need antibiotics. They vet will be able to tell you tomorrow for sure. But it sounds like nothing too too serious to me since they are eating, drinking, and everything else fine so try not to worry too much until you go to the vet. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cindy - I hope they're alright! Please keep us posted. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I sure hope your little ones are okay.

Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Back from the clinic and their temperature and fecal is completely normal. The vet gave me meds to give them to help with the throwing up. The vet said not to worry because they are still eating, drinking, and playing around and to give her a call if they still throw up after the medicine is gone. 

Has this happened to any of yours? It's just so weird 3 of mines have it. =/


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie has had bouts of vomiting, usually the yellow foam which is bile. The first time it happened I freaked out and rushed her to the vet. They said not to worry, but since she had vomited so much, they gave her a shot to re-hydrate her, and told me to withhold food for 12 hours. You might want to give them baby food or boiled chicken and rice for a few days until their tummies settle down.

Hope they are getting better by the minute. :grouphug:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and comments. They are all doing a lot better now. Vomit free since last night! YAY! If anything happens, I will update... hopefully I won't have to.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and comments. They are all doing a lot better now. Vomit free since last night! YAY! If anything happens, I will update... hopefully I won't have to.[/B]


 :aktion033: I am happy to hear that the babies are doing better. Thank you for the update. :aktion033:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

This happened to my mom's little Yorkie. My parents had been working in the yard and Dad had worn his sneakers in the house but took them off right when he came in the door. The next morning Sabrina threw up several times. The best we could figure is Dad carried something in on his sneakers. Their lawn had been treated the day before and there could have been residue on the grass, even though the treatment is supposed to be safe for pets. If all three dogs have been outside they may have picked something up? It is just a thought. I hope they continue to do well.


----------

